# 80-ish Paletti



## Johnny_Two_Pedals (Sep 12, 2005)

This is my favorite ride, a 1980-ish Paletti. Columbus tubes, a mixture of Campy Veloce/Daytona/Centaur 9speed, 32 spoke Mavic Open-Pros. I recently replaced the cranks with Centaur compacts, and the flexy TTT Stem with a Salsa. The original paint was replaced with a gorgeous 2 tone fade by Peter Weigle, who also replaced the stock cable guides with split barrels. The frame is fast and tracks true, a sweet example of Italian craftmanship. Steel is Real! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That is a beautiful bike...I'm not that familar with Paletti. What's their background? Are they still around?


----------



## Johnny_Two_Pedals (Sep 12, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Luciano Paletti is one of the many small frame builders that seem to grow in Italy. From what I can gather, he's been in business since 1947 or so. Paletti appears to be very big in the Italian CycloCross leagues. When I was refurbing the bike, they were kind enough to send a couple of sets of original decals, along with "baseball card" type promos of the 'cross juniors they sponsored (one was the Junior Italian 'cross champ!) 

They have a web site : http://www.ciclipaletti.com , best appreciated if you read _Italiano_. They seem to be moving towards carbon...don't know if they mold their own.


----------



## john felicissimo (Dec 23, 2007)

I have 2 Paletti's one I bought in Modena when I was racing fully panto with super record in early 80's and I have recently purchased afull carbon model which I am in the process of building it with a chorus group.Once I finish building the carbon bike I will post photos.He still produces beautiful hand crafted bikes his son Michele runs the business.


----------



## paletti (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello to all,
I'm rebuilding an older Paletti Road bike at this very moment. I don't know about the new Paletti bikes, but the old ones were very nice to ride on. I'll post some pics soo.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Very nice*

I'm partial to the bikes. Very Italian and nicely made. There have been sporadic postings here on RBR over the last 10 years. Ha ha, like maybe three buy yours looks great. There some info over on CR and you see them now and then on EBay.



Johnny_Two_Pedals said:


> This is my favorite ride, a 1980-ish Paletti. Columbus tubes, a mixture of Campy Veloce/Daytona/Centaur 9speed, 32 spoke Mavic Open-Pros. I recently replaced the cranks with Centaur compacts, and the flexy TTT Stem with a Salsa. The original paint was replaced with a gorgeous 2 tone fade by Peter Weigle, who also replaced the stock cable guides with split barrels. The frame is fast and tracks true, a sweet example of Italian craftmanship. Steel is Real! :thumbsup:


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

the paletti shop is still around, or usta be as of a few yrs back


----------



## paletti (Sep 30, 2009)

Paletti's are nice bikes. I've got one of them, around 1992 or 93 model ( I think the frame is end 80ties, and they just built them up with Shimano groups as back in those days, Campy was ... a bit slow in evolution. My Paletti is a quite simple frame ( they had high end SLX frames aswell). But beautiful to ride on, - better than one or the other high-end bikes I had the opportunity to ride. Here's a pic of it:


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

Very cool. Johnny I think there was a recall on the Salsa stem. Might check on it on Salsa's website.


----------



## paletti (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello John,
I think You're the man who sent me the decals all around the world ))
Nice to meet You here. And logical as we're talking about Paletti bikes. 
I love that bike and don't regret a single day Of work I spent to remake it ba beauty. Meanwhile, I have 4 bikes in my small vintage collection: the Paletti, a very rare mid-eighties "Emrin" ( Belgian by name, but there is no single screw on it that's not Italian - it's all Colnago frame, Campy NR group and Cinelli parts. Emrin built up these high end parts for professionnal racers and people who wanted good material), one single bike that is NOT Italian, a 1992 Koga Full Pro, and I just finished the rebuild of a 70ties Gios Torino ...
I hope You and Your family are going well. All the best from Luxembourg !


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

bubba biker said:


> Very cool. Johnny I think there was a recall on the Salsa stem. Might check on it on Salsa's website.


I had a stem replaced under that recall. They sent me a Thomson to replace it. No complaints here. 

Killer bike. Both of them.


----------

